# Best chocolate syrup/powder for Mocha



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

I am primarily the only coffee drinker in the house, but everyone else loves the smell, they just find it too 'strong' or 'bitter' in taste.

So, i'm think a great way to bring them into it lightly would be mochas.

Anyone know some really good quality chocolate syrups/powders I could try?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What are you using to make espresso - is the roast very dark? Often the 'strong' and 'bitter' taste that dogs espresso is down to using over roasted stale beans. IMO seems a shame to mix choc syrup with espresso but each to his or her own.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't answer your question directly although we used to use something along the lines of this in an cafe I used to work in:

But you could also try the various syrups, I first started out on coffee drinking Hazelnut Lattes which I still enjoy today







("Monin" seem to be the leading brand)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Date I say it but Starbucks hot chocolate powder is lovely as a hot chocolate so might suit your needs!


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

It's just a case of their coffee pallets haven't developed enough I guess. I don't find it bitter, and the strength of the coffee is just something you get accustom too I guess.

It is a shame, and I won't be the one drinking it. IMO if you want it to be sweater just have it with a cookie. I just think it would be a good place to start for someone who is trying to get into it.

I'll have a look at those 2 thanks.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone tried this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monin-Premium-Chocolate-Syrup-700/dp/B000EGEWCC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1377005619&sr=8-4&keywords=chocolate+syrup


----------



## coffeenutts (Sep 19, 2013)

I tried some Zuma Chai Latte and found it so nice that I get a constant supply to keep me on my toes in the morning. Have a look here as this site stock loads more flavours









http://www.discountcoffeemachines.co/cocktail-mix/frappe-mix.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

At least post something about yourself before shamelessly advertising!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeenutts, can you organise some free samples for some of us to appraise?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

coffeenutts said:


> I tried some Zuma Chai Latte and found it so nice that I get a constant supply to keep me on my toes in the morning. Have a look here as this site stock loads more flavours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cream supplies are 10% cheaper!!!!


----------



## coffeenutts (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah i think if u email the store they might be able send something.

Contact


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Very simply in one word, "Cocoa".


----------



## RomanWinter (Sep 9, 2015)

I recommend Monin, Jordan's Skinny Syrup or Sweetbird! Be adventurous you'll never know what you taste you come across!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

RomanWinter said:


> I recommend Monin, Jordan's Skinny Syrup or Sweetbird! Be adventurous you'll never know what you taste you come across!


Do you happen to work for CCC?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Do you happen to work for CCC?


They're life changing syrups, that's the kind of thing you want to shout about!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jordan's syrup isn't in my list of things to try. Don't know anything about him. Would be a bit personal.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try Chocolate Abyss


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> At least post something about yourself before shamelessly advertising!!!


Someone joins the forum with the sole intention of getting a bit of free advertising then posts a link that doesn't work. Excellent.

Stick to cream supplies. Cheaper and a much more professional outfit.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Jordan's syrup isn't in my list of things to try. Don't know anything about him. Would be a bit personal.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

How about Zuma Chocolate Powder

Can also double up and be used as choc sprinkles on cappas (it's what the choc sprinkle king aka Scotford said they use in Grind)


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone tried Kokoa?

I'm tempted to give it a shot for hot chocolate and perhaps mocha, it uses actual chocolate buttons that you melt.

http://www.kokoacollection.co.uk

it looks like you could just pour your chocolate milk over the top of your espresso.

http://www.kokoacollection.co.uk/products/details/?product=Recipes&pid=10


----------

